# How much is too much?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had my 06 manual for about a month now, and I'm really getting comfortable with the shifting now and driving it in general. Maybe too comfortable. I can't seem to resist the urge to get on it. I'm actually liking it when lights turn red just so I'll get to launch it off the line! I'm shifting consistently at between 3000 and 4000 rpms and I guess my question is how well does the goat handle this long term? Or is this no problem for the LS2?

My thinking was that if the redline is 6500, then shifting anywhere up to say 5000 or so should be no problem, even doing it alot. Make sense?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i think you'll be ok. Enjoy it.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

> incanindian2
> 20 minutes ago
> 
> Report Abuse
> ...


 I got this answer on another forum. I'm wondering how well the transmission and drivetrain on the GTO is at handling all the power, even just stock. Over time I mean.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

If you have broken the car in normal then you need not worry. I put mine up to 3,500 to 4,500 rpm all the time and no problems. It seems to like it anyway. :cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

My thoughts are that if the engine is warmed up, then shifting shy of redline won't hurt anything. Obviously if its 20 degrees out, you don't want to pull out of your driveway with a cold engine and shift at 6,000rpm. If you think about it you are only at those high RPM levels, for maybe 5 seconds before your back off and hit the Cruise. I know people with C5 Corvette's with 200,000miles on there cars, with proper maintenance.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

> lightningfas...
> 18 hours ago
> 
> There is one thing motors do when you push them i guaranty it will blow up, u keep driving this way , race cars engines\
> are good for one race what makes you so special, just a matter of time if it a Chevy its going to be soon


 Here is another answer I got. If nothing else, these answers remind us to be SMART while enjoying our cars.
I think what they are referring to is going around flooring it all the time, which you don't have to do to enjoy the car.


----------



## ADDBoy (Jul 6, 2005)

4000 RPM is roughly 60% of redline. I would question anybody that calls that pusing it, or compars that to racing conditions.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I think you'll be fine.

And, if you're going to baby it, you bought the wrong car. This car begs to make smoke and eat rice.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

SJAndrew said:


> I think you'll be fine.
> 
> And, if you're going to baby it, you bought the wrong car. This car begs to make smoke and eat rice.


 This car definitely likes to move, no question about it. 
Like I said, I think its fine to a point. I'm amazed at how getting on this car, I'd say 3500 to 4000 or so which is significant, actually feels normal, And I like how other people respond on the road when all I'm doing is driving normal for this thing! And of coarse its fun to open it up a bit more at times.


----------

